# juvies?



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

were are the juvies at right now? like the main migration of them... and when will they be in north dakota do you think? thanks


----------



## Gary Bottger (Nov 24, 2004)

We sent a ton of them up that way Friday and Saturday.  My guess is you should be in some of them right now.


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

I went hunting around sand and all there are are juvies and my friends both well one limited two days and one was 3 away and a crap load are still way down south in sodak :lol: :lol: but they are leaving sd


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

Of 15 birds over the weekend, 12 were juvies. SE ND


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

hmm... cuz last friday went out with my bro and his friends and we shot like 46 or somethin like that and they were all adults... not 1 juvie...


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

I'm just saying the birds we got were juvies. It may be the front edge, or just a few flying with older birds.


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

out of the 37 we shoot they were all juvies and rosses, we were 3 short of a limit, the fog was a huge help


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

There are very few juvies in Saskatchewan, We shot 45 snows over the
decoys today only 1 juvie, Could have shot a pile of ross geese had them
in our face all day. Lots of birds moving through all day.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Do you buys in Canada shot all blues? Or do you pick out a few whites?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Tough time with the o button PJ. :lol:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

bigblackfoot said:


> Tough time with the o button PJ.


I am still LMAO! :lol:


----------



## R&amp;B OUTFITTERS (Feb 25, 2004)

We shoot mostly blues because it is tough to pick out the snows from the
ross geese. But yes we do get some white snows. Juvies are easier to
pick out, when they get here. Lots of specs and canadas and ross geese
moving this morning only shot 21 birds on the morning hunt.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

why cant you canadians shoot ross geese?


----------



## dleva (Mar 16, 2004)

I think when they set up the spring season only snows/blues were included when they wrote up the regs. Ross geese weren't mentioned. Somewhere I read they tried to add ross geese to the spring season, but a judge wouldn't allow it because they weren't mentioned in the original framework of the season.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

That pretty much sums it up. When the Canadian Wildlife services made their application to the court to allow snow goose hunting in the spring, they never included Ross geese. The application was challenged by a anti hunting group and they said there should be no hunting for snows or ross geese in the spring. Since the application brought forward to the courts orginally did not have ross geese in it the judge ruled in favor of a spring season for snow geese only and not for ross geese. I think he must of thought there was a big difference in the species. Or his arrogence simply shows.
dumb I know but we have to play by these rules


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

that would suck... so do you just shoot all blues then? or do you pick out the bigger lookin snows? haha i guess that explains why theres a lot more snows than blues... u damn canadians are jus to good of shots n u kill all the blues  lol jk


----------



## honker (Feb 13, 2005)

i guess not jumping up there for anyone


----------



## Zekeland (Oct 6, 2005)

The resident hunter's I know that come out in spring do not jump/sneak as a rule....


----------



## bird crumpler (Mar 28, 2006)

I went hunting up by sand lake about 2 weeks ago we got stuck and the fog was good and then the geese were all juvies and we couldnt get our deeks out in time so that was bad and then the birds went another field away, but my friends shot a lot this last weeknd they shot a butt load :beer:


----------

